# v6 vs v4 car



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

Pls can someone advice me on which one to buy with reasons for


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Total weight of vehicle- small vehicle with a light load can use a small engine
Terrain traveled flat or hilly. Hilly roads require more Horse power/bigger engine
Price of fuel.

BG


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I got Honda continue discussion v6 2007.
Pls the car is asking for a software upgrade. Any help on where I can download, burn and load it to the car.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

How can a car ask for a software update, as it would not know there is one?

If there is in fact an update available, you will need to go to a dealer to have it done.

BG


----------



## atk (Jul 28, 2009)

Pls am back again. I discovered that there is a cd inside the dvd rom that the car is writing that is older than the downloaded gps software. So Pls can someone help with the link to download the updated gps software for the car. It is a honda continue discussion v6 2007.


----------

